# What happened Jacksshed??



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

I know a few guys off of here use Jacksshed, i logged in earlier to discover its moved, but where??









Anyone know?


----------



## Ram (Jan 19, 2011)

Yep it moved today. This works for me http://www.jacksshed.co.uk/


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

What he said... http://jacksshed.co.uk/index.php


----------

